# Scholl S20 Black



## Paddydd (Jan 1, 2017)

Hi All

I’m after some help. I’m a total :newbie:

It need to detail my partners Fiesta as it looks awful. After suggesting otherwise, the car has visited car washes and the paint is full of minor scratches. There’s nothing too deep. I don’t know the paint history of the car as it was bought 2nd hand. 

I was thinking of using Scholl Concepts s20 Black with a green hex logic pad on my Das Pro 6. 

However after reading some reviews and watching YouTube entries, I get the impression that I could go through the lacquer if I use S20. Is this something I need to worry about ? How do I stop it ? Is there something better ?

Also is Ford paint hard or soft ? Not sure what this means but seen lots of references to this. 

I usually use Prima Amigo on my own car, but this doesn’t seem to be getting deep enough in the paint to get rid of the scratches. 

Any help would be very gratefully received

Paddy


----------



## GSVHammer (Feb 7, 2009)

From Polished Bliss web site.



> SCHOLL Concepts S20 Black is a relatively new addition to the SCHOLL Concepts polish range and, like its forbears, uses the same one-step diminishing abrasive technology to great effect, albeit with the addition of a neat party trick; extra cut and extra gloss. These two parameters are usually mutually exclusive, but thanks to further advances in their intelligent Powder Technology (iPT) formulation SCHOLL Concepts have made the impossible possible. SCHOLL Concepts S20 Black cuts like an aggressive cutting compound but finishes down like an ultra-fine finishing polish; as long as you select the right pad for the job you will always produce a last step product ready finish in just a single polishing step (you may still need to make multiple hits on some panels, but you won't ever need to revert to a multi-stage refining process). This makes it, by quite some margin, the best one-step compound on the market right now, almost to the point where it could arguably be called the Holy Grail of polishes. It really is that good!





> SCHOLL Concepts S20 Black is a cutting edge one-step high performance cutting compound designed to cover a wide range of correction duties on all common paint systems, including modern ceramic nano-particle and scratch-resistant clearcoats, and conventional paint finishes too. SCHOLL Concepts S20 Black uses state of the art intelligent Powder Technology (iPT) abrasives that break down quickly in use to form a progressively finer polishing residue. As a result, the level of cut on offer diminishes quickly from that of a heavy cutting compound to that of a finishing polish, meaning that it's possible to correct and refine the finish in a single step. *By choosing an appropriate pad for the paint type in question the overall level of cut can be carefully controlled*, meaning that perfect results can be obtained every time. To further guarantee this, SCHOLL Concepts S20 Black features advanced lubricants that optimise its working time, while its filler-free formula ensures that defect removal is permanent rather than temporary.


Have you got any Hex logic white polishing pads to start with?

If so start with the white (polishing pad) and try 1 set of passes to see what results you get. If it doesn't look like it is removing the marks you can always step up to the green (heavy polishing / light cut pad) or try a different polish first.

Scholl S30+ cut 3/10, gloss 10/10
Scholl S20Black cut 8/10 gloss 10/10

These are guidelines so always start with the least aggressive pad/polish first.
I haven't used the Scholl range but I would think to get the 8/10 cut you would have to use it with a cutting pad, either the hex logic green or orange. Possibly the yellow pad.
I'm sure you will get more replies to your question.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

You do need to use a reasonably aggressive pad to get much cut out of S20 - on the medium paint of my UK-built Toyota, S20 Black on a finishing pad acts like a finishing polish ie increases gloss but minimal / no actual correction.

You want a selection of pads really if you're using a "one hit" polish like S20 - I would suggest the Scholl spider pads, "honey" (yellowish orange), purple and blue, in order of increasing cut.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Go with the spider pads they are designed to complement the polish. Which imho is awesome. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mikster (Jan 4, 2016)

I did a 2013 black fiesta last year with s20 and purple spider pads. Worked fine.
The paint wasnt that hard really...


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

steelghost said:


> You do need to use a reasonably aggressive pad to get much cut out of S20 - on the medium paint of my UK-built Toyota, S20 Black on a finishing pad acts like a finishing polish ie increases gloss but minimal / no actual correction.
> 
> You want a selection of pads really if you're using a "one hit" polish like S20 - I would suggest the Scholl spider pads, "honey" (yellowish orange), purple and blue, in order of increasing cut.


Hi there :wave:

What would be the equivalent to the Honey Pads if using the CG Hexlogic?

Scholl Yellow - Hexlogic equivalent?

Scholl Blue - Hexlogic equivalent?

Thanks in advance


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Demetri said:


> Hi there :wave:
> 
> What would be the equivalent to the Honey Pads if using the CG Hexlogic?
> 
> ...


I've not really used the Hexlogic pads, but at a guess:

Scholl Spider "Honey" = Hex White
Scholl Spider Purple = Hex Green
Scholl Spider Blue = Hex Orange


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

steelghost said:


> You do need to use a reasonably aggressive pad to get much cut out of S20 - on the medium paint of my UK-built Toyota, S20 Black on a finishing pad acts like a finishing polish ie increases gloss but minimal / no actual correction.
> 
> You want a selection of pads really if you're using a "one hit" polish like S20 - I would suggest the Scholl spider pads, "honey" (yellowish orange), purple and blue, in order of increasing cut.


How does this combo S20 with a finishing pad act like a finishing polish the abrasives in S20 would not break down because the pad isn't capable of breaking down the larger abrasives at the start of the polishing cycle.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

chongo said:


> How does this combo S20 with a finishing pad act like a finishing polish the abrasives in S20 would not break down because the pad isn't capable of breaking down the larger abrasives at the start of the polishing cycle.


Your guess is as good as mine chongo - I'm just reporting what I saw, which was an improvement in gloss but nothing significant in the way of correction.

https://www.schollconcepts.com/en/shop/premium-rubbing-compounds/s20black-compound

As you can see, the yellow ("honey") spider pad is one of the Scholl recommended combinations for S20; I was trying it out on the assumption that the paint would be "soft" being a Toyota, turns out it's somewhere in the range of "intermediate". I'm going to need to step up to a cutting pad and / or some S3 to tackle some of the deeper defects. I've since got some S30+ which is better suited for amping up gloss.


----------

